# Use Of Pride Of Ringwood Hops



## Snow (28/3/03)

Guys,

I am trying to formulate my own recipe for an "Aussie" style lager. I have decided to use only Pride of Ringwood hops, with 20g at the start of the boil, 10g 45 mins in, and 10g at shut down. Has anyone had much experience using POR hops in this way? Do you think they'll be ok for flavouring and aroma, or should I use a different aroma hop, like maybe Cluster, or something?

Thanks, Snow.


----------



## GMK (28/3/03)

Pride of Ringwood Hops.

I have used POR Hops in the manner you are refereing to.
Dry Hopping with cascade adds a nice dimension/aroma/flavour to the finished beer.

Stella Artior - upto 2 years ago only used POR in there beer - including for aroma. However, they have gone to Saaz now.


----------



## Snow (28/3/03)

No kidding! Stella used POR? That's an interesting bit of brewing trivia.

From what you say GMK, I think I might try going with the hop schedule I have planned, then taste the beer when I rack to secondary and add some cascade if I think it warrants it.

Cheers - Steve.


----------



## GMK (28/3/03)

Snow

sounds excellent. 
Alot of brewers say that when you use 2,3 or 4 different varieties of hops - they compliment each other and add to the complexity of the beer.
Some say that they dont use just one variety anymore.

Having said that - i usually use as a min 2 varieties - goldings & Cascade (majority of my dry hopping is done with Cascade)
and have used 3 (the 2 above plus Pride of Ringwood) in my almost an Imperial Russian Stout - that is the best stout i have ever brewed so far.

Pity that i am drinking it so fast. will have to do another batch - will be adding oats, light rye, munich, dark and light crystal malt to the next batch - hoping to improve and make a proper Imperial Russian Stout. Very full bodied and over 10%.


----------

